
Powerstrip-flocker: Portable volumes using just the Docker CLI - ferrantim
https://clusterhq.com/blog/powerstrip-flocker-portable-volumes-using-just-docker-cli/
======
binocarlos
We're really pleased to have got a powerstrip adapter ready for flocker!
Storage and networking are two important pieces of the Docker jigsaw and this
means that you can compose both storage (flocker) and networking (weave,
calico, socketplane) into the SAME container using the vanilla docker client.

Because it uses the vanilla docker client, it means that orchestration
frameworks (mesos, k8s, fleet, swarm) will also be able to trigger the
adapters.

Please note - powerstrip adapters are NOT designed to be used for production
and are just a way to prototype docker extensions and experiment with
composability of extensions in the Docker ecosystem :)

~~~
errordeveloper
Kai, it's really awesome to see this finally out!

------
errordeveloper
Do checkout the demo [1] I and Luke did earlier, using Powerstrip adapters for
Weave and Flocker. It shows how a database container can be moved from one
machine to another, keeping it's data and IP address!

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vVKtmd0ENw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vVKtmd0ENw)

~~~
lewq
Yup, and also here's one with sound. :)
[https://vimeo.com/118119440](https://vimeo.com/118119440) (recorded in the
sauna room of an Austrian log cabin thanks to crate.io!)

------
geku
As I understand Flocker creates ZFS snapshots which are replicated between the
nodes. Is this happening continuously and to all nodes? It's not really clear
from the post.

~~~
lewq
Hey geku! We are not currently doing _continuous_ replication between nodes,
although we are working on a cloud block device backend which would allow
synchronous replication using the underlying cloud block service.

In particular this would enable stateful failover... is that what you had in
mind?

~~~
geku
Yes, that was the point. Thanks for clarification.

